# Empire Demon



## Rozzer (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi there

Would anyone have an image of the tug Empire Demon please?

Rozzer


----------



## exsailor (Dec 18, 2005)

Rozzer,

If all else fails, the 'Empire Wold' was an exact sister - same dimensions, tonnage etc. She and Demon were both built by J. Crown & Sons, Sunderland - Wold being Hull No.203 and Demon No.207.
Picture of 'Empire Wold' at www.thamestugs.co.uk/MANAGED-TUGS.php.(scroll down page).

Dennis.


----------



## Rozzer (Feb 7, 2006)

Dennis

Thank you - for the moment I'll continue the search

Rozzer


----------



## nev gray (Nov 20, 2008)

Hi Dennis
There is a photograph of Empire Demon,in Bill Harveys book Empire Tugs an excellent book may I add.I am sure if you make contact with Bill he will I am sure help you re photograph of said tug.She was a Warrier class of Empire Tug,Bill is a member of Ships Nostalgia.
Best Wishes
Nev


----------

